# Video Villains



## FastTrax (Jul 3, 2022)

Dirty Harry: Andrew Robinson a/k/a Scorpio











www.warnerbros.com/movies/dirty-harry

https://dramaticarts.usc.edu/andy-robinson

www.rue-morgue.com/andrew-robinson-looks-back-at-his-days-as-the-scorpio-killer/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_Harry

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Robinson_(actor)


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 3, 2022)

BladeRunner 2049: Sylvia Hoeks a/k/a Luv











www.warnerbros.com/movies/blade-runner-2049

www.imdb.com/name/nm1679778/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_Runner_2049

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvia_Hoeks


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 4, 2022)

Caine Mutiny: Fred MacMurray a/k/a Lt. Keefer









www.imdb.com/title/tt0046816/characters/nm0534045/?ref_=tt_ch

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Caine_Mutiny_(film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_MacMurray


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 5, 2022)

_Borg _drones from _Star Trek…_relentless, bio-mechanical cyborgs connected by a hive mind.- - _Resistance is futile!  _


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 5, 2022)

Terminator: Arnold Schwarzenegger a/k/a T-101









www.schwarzenegger.com

www.imdb.com/title/tt0088247/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Terminator

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_Schwarzenegger


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 7, 2022)

Terminator II Judgement Day: Robert Patrick a/k/a T-1000











www.imdb.com/title/tt0103064/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0001598/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator_2:_Judgement_Day

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Patrick


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lee Van Cleef- Claude Akins- Bruce Dern...three of the all time villians in TV history.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2022)

Terrance Stamp as General Zod in Superman 1978


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

One of my favorite actors I don't get to see  nearly enough; a guy you love to hate, lol:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2022)

officerripley said:


> One of my favorite actors I don't get to see  nearly enough; a guy you love to hate, lol:


I never saw those movies, and don't know who he is!


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I never saw those movies, and don't know who he is!


They're tv shows; he's not on _Westworld _(HBO channel) anymore I don't think, not sure since we bailed on the show; and he's on the tv series version of _The Man Who Fell to Earth_ (Showtime channel). He was also on one or some episodes of the _Person of Interest_ tv show.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2022)

officerripley said:


> They're tv shows; he's not on _Westworld _(HBO channel) anymore I don't think, not sure since we bailed on the show; and he's on the tv series version of _The Man Who Fell to Earth_ (Showtime channel). He was also on one or some episodes of the _Person of Interest_ tv show.


Thanks. I live under a rock.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

WARNING: uncut clip with NSFW language.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 10, 2022)

Snidley Whiplash


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

Ben Foster (another underrated actor I don't get to see enough of) as the stranger in _30 Days of Night:_


----------



## Pepper (Jul 10, 2022)

Lyle Bettger, the guy in the black hat!


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

Alan Rickman as Sheriff of Nottingham in Robin Hood Prince of Thieves:


----------



## Medusa (Jul 10, 2022)

Pepper said:


> View attachment 228735


Such an iconic scene, there.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

Peter Stomare (another I-don't-get-to-see-enough-of) as Lucifer in Constantine:


----------



## JustDave (Jul 10, 2022)

This guy from No Country for Old Men


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

Both Meryl Streep and Goldie Hawn in _Death Becomes Her_ (also one of Bruce Willis' best movies):


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

My girl!:


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

Kiefer Sutherland in The Lost Boys:


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

Um, yeeeaah, it'd be great if you'd watch this vid:


----------



## officerripley (Jul 10, 2022)

Gary Oldman in Leon the Professional:


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 10, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Gary Oldman in Leon the Professional:


Ha ha, I just re-watched that movie!


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 11, 2022)

Terminator III: Kristanna Loken a/k/a X-T











www.imdb.com/title/tt0181852/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0518085/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator_3:_Rise_of_the_Machines

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kristanna_Loken


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2022)

Anthony Hopkins as Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Bella (Jul 11, 2022)

JustDave said:


> This guy from No Country for Old Men
> 
> View attachment 228804



That's Javier Bardem as Anton Chigurh. 

Bella


----------



## Bella (Jul 11, 2022)

*Deadwood*: I love to hate a good villain, and *Ian McShane as Al Swearengen* is my hands-down favorite._ He is brilliant!_



IMDb - Storyline > "The town of Deadwood, South Dakota in the weeks following the Custer massacre is a lawless sinkhole of crime and corruption. Into this uncivilized outpost ride a disillusioned and bitter ex-lawman, Wild Bill Hickok, and Seth Bullock, a man hoping to find a new start for himself. Both men find themselves quickly on opposite sides of the legal and moral fence from Al Swearengen, saloon owner, hotel operator, and incipient boss of Deadwood. The lives of these three intertwine with many others, the high-minded and the low-lifes who populate Deadwood in 1876."

Wikipedia > "Deadwood is an American Western television series that aired on the premium cable network HBO from March 21, 2004, to August 27, 2006, spanning three seasons and 36 episodes. The series is set in the 1870s in Deadwood, South Dakota, before and after the area's annexation by the Dakota Territory, and charts Deadwood's growth from camp to town. The show was created, produced, and largely written by David Milch. Deadwood features a large ensemble cast headed by Timothy Olyphant and Ian McShane, playing the real-life Deadwood residents Seth Bullock and Al Swearengen, respectively. Many other historical figures appear as characters, including George Crook, Wyatt Earp, E. B. Farnum, George Hearst, Wild Bill Hickok, Calamity Jane, Sol Star, A. W. Merrick, Jack McCall, and Charlie Utter. The plot lines involving these characters include historical truths as well as substantial fictional elements. Milch used actual diaries and newspapers from 1870s Deadwood residents as reference points for characters, events, and the look and feel of the show."

*WARNING:* It's absolutely impossible to watch a single clip from "Deadwood" that does not contain foul language. If you are offended by FOUL language and/or racial slurs, please run away now ... *run!*













*Dope Fiends' Comeuppance.*





Bella


----------



## officerripley (Jul 11, 2022)

Yet another actor I don't get enough of, Will Patton as General Bethlehem in _The Postman_:


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 11, 2022)

Terminator Genisys Lee Byung-hun a/k/a T-000 Genisys










www.imdb.com/title/tt1340138/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0496932/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator_Genisys

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-1000

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Byung-hun


----------



## Llynn (Jul 11, 2022)

Professor Fate "The Great Race"


----------



## officerripley (Jul 11, 2022)

Christopher Guest as Count Rugen in _The Princess Bride_ (tried to vid a clip or gif of my fave scene with him asking Inigo Montoya, "Good Heavens, are you still trying to win?" but this is pretty good too:


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 11, 2022)

Terminator Salvation Sam Worthington a/k/a Cyborg Marcus Wright











www.imdb.com/title/tt0438488/

www.imdb.com/title/tt0438488/characters/nm0941777

www.imdb.com/name/nm0941777/

https://terminator.fandom.com/wiki/Marcus_Wright

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator_Salvation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Worthington


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 11, 2022)

Dark Fate Gabriel Luna a/k/a Rev 9











Terminator Fate Gabriel Luna a/k/a Rev 9

www.imdb.com/title/tt6450804/

www.imdb.com/name/nm1890981/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator:_Dark_Fate

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rev-9

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabriel_Luna


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 12, 2022)

Pale Rider: John Russell a/k/a Marshal Stockburn












www.imdb.com/title/tt0089767/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0751245/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pale_Rider

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Russell_(actor)


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 12, 2022)

Sweetnikx said:


> Hello to all



Hi there. Don't forget to introduce yourself to the SF crew at the introduction subforum. TTFN.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 18, 2022)

The Witches of Eastwick: Jack Nicholson a/k/a Daryl Van Horne











www.imdb.com/title/tt0094332/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0000197/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Witches_of_Eastwick

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Nicholson


----------



## officerripley (Jul 19, 2022)

Al Pacino, _The Devil's Advocate_ (warning NSFW language):


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2022)

He was never a villain to me he was a hero.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 19, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> The Witches of Eastwick: Jack Nicholson a/k/a Daryl Van Horne
> 
> View attachment 230053
> 
> ...


Love this movie!


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 19, 2022)

Training Day: Denzel Washington a/k/a Alonzo Harris















www.imdb.com/title/tt0139654/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0000243/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Training_Day

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denzel_Washington


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 19, 2022)

Casino: Joe Pesci a/k/a Nicky Santoro











www.imdb.com/title/tt0112641/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0000582/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casino_(1995_film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Pesci


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 28, 2022)

Limitless: Robert De Niro a/k/a Carlos "Carl" Van Loon









www.imdb.com/title/tt1219289/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0000134/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limitless_(film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_De_Niro


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 2, 2022)

Heat: Kevin Gage a/k/a Waingro












www.imdb.com/title/tt0113277/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0300824/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_(1996_film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Gage_(actor)


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 10, 2022)

Harvey Keitel a/k/a Sport







www.imdb.com/title/tt0075314/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0000172/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxi_Driver

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_Keitel





















Second best scene in the movie:


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 10, 2022)

1960’s _Batman _villains!  Frank Gorshin is still my favorite _Riddler…

_


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 17, 2022)

The Seven Ups: Tony Lo Bianco a/k/a Vito "The Undertaker" Lucia











www.imdb.com/title/tt0070672/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0516215/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seven-Ups

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Lo_Bianco


----------



## win231 (Sep 18, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Gary Oldman in Leon the Professional:


"Bring me everyone."
"EVERYONE!"


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 18, 2022)

Face Off: John Travolta a/k/a Castor Troy











www.imdb.com/title/tt0119094/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0000237/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Face/Off

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Travolta


----------



## officerripley (Sep 18, 2022)

Andrew Scott as Moriarty in the _Sherlock _series:



P.S. Tried some YouTube clips of his great performances in that show but YT wouldn't let me embed them, copyright stuff I guess.


----------



## Seren (Sep 18, 2022)

The Alien Queen  Go, Ripley!!!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 18, 2022)

Seren said:


> The Alien Queen  Go, Ripley!!!


Why, thank you!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2022)

Collateral Movie: Tom Cruise a/k/a Vincent











www.imdb.com/title/tt0369339/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0000129/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collateral_(film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Cruise


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)

They all look like CGI.
 I can't tell the difference anymore!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2022)

Most of the Blockbuster flicks use the CGI technique nowadays. Nothing like the real Epic movie scenes back in the day though.

www.cgi.com/en

www.filmlifestyle.com/what-is-cgi/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer-generated_imagery

Ben-Hur: Chariot Race Scene

www.imdb.com/title/tt0052618/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben-Hur_(1959_film)






The Robe: Crucifixion Scene

www.imdb.com/title/tt0046247/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Robe_(film)






King of Kings: Crucifixion Scene

www.imdb.com/title/tt0055047/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_of_Kings_(1961_film)






The Ten Commandments: Moses Focus and Dedication

www.imdb.com/title/tt0049833/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ten_Commandments_(1956_film)






Bolero vs. Cleopatra Scene

www.imdb.com/title/tt0056937/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleopatra_(1963_film)


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 7, 2022)

Year of the Dragon: John Lone a/k/a Joey Tai











www.imdb.com/title/tt0090350/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0518821/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_of_the_Dragon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lone


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 10, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>



Good LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd just as soon as jump out of a plane. Nice post RR, scary too.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 10, 2022)

Broken Arrow: John Travolta a/k/a Captain Riley Hale














www.imdb.com/title/tt0115759/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0000237/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_Arrow_(1996_film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Travolta


----------



## officerripley (Nov 14, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Broken Arrow: John Travolta a/k/a Captain Riley Hale
> 
> View attachment 249443
> 
> ...


Love this line of Travolta's character in the move: "Everybody dies. I'm as good a reason as any."


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 14, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Love this line of Travolta's character in the move: "Everybody dies. I'm as good a reason as any."



I was always amazed at John smiling when killing people and destroying things.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 3, 2023)

Superfly 1972 Ron O'Neal a/k/a Priest











www.imdb.com/title/tt0069332/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0641938/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Fly_(1972_film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_O'Neal


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 7, 2023)

Silent Rage 1982: Brian Libby a/k/a John Kirby












www.imdb.com/title/tt0084684/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0508742/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Rage

https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Q3644478


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 8, 2023)

I know he was not a good person. He was narcissistic, a hypocrite, and ruined a lot of peoples live but yet I still rooted for him until the very end. I like to think that when Meadow entered the restaurant and the scene cut out that life went on for the Soprano family and that Tony went to the feds with full immunity and disclosed all. Even Special Agent Harris from the FBI rooted for him in the final episodes.


----------



## FastTrax (Friday at 8:38 PM)

Arthur Roberts a/k/a Brandon












www.imdb.com/title/tt0086192/

www.imdb.com/name/nm0730838/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revenge_of_the_Ninja


----------

